# Flightless Angels



## Frequency

*They smile and serve until they fall; a great lesson for us....*

*1*





*2*




*3*




*4*




*5*





*Eager to gather your opinions....

Regards*


----------



## BlackSheep

Very pretty, I especially like photo #2.
I love the colours in photo #1, but I keep mentally trying to shift the frame to the right a bit, it feels off-balance with too much black space on the left side.
Oh and I really like the last one too.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Blacksheep for your careful comments


----------



## Frequency

*Adding some more....*
*6*




*7*




*8*




*9*




*10*





*Regards*


----------



## BlackSheep

Nice! I especially like photo 8.


----------



## dpalasini

These are great shots, but I wouldnt mind seeing them with some more "natural" looking post-processing.


----------



## mishele

What wonderful colors!!! Keep shooting!!


----------



## Miladymimi

Beautiful, thank you for sharing.  Number 4 is my favorite.


----------



## Frequency

BlackSheep said:


> Nice! I especially like photo 8.


 Thank you Blacksheep


----------



## Frequency

dpalasini said:


> These are great shots, but I wouldnt mind seeing them with some more "natural" looking post-processing.


Thank you dpalasini..point noted


----------



## Frequency

mishele said:


> What wonderful colors!!! Keep shooting!!


 
Thank you mishele for these words of inspiration


----------



## Frequency

Miladymimi said:


> Beautiful, thank you for sharing.  Number 4 is my favorite.


 Thank you Miladymimi very much...regards


----------



## Frequency

Photosensitive said:


> *Few more Angels....*
> 
> *11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regards...*


----------



## BlackSheep

I believe that you have officially crossed over (at least in this thread) from straight photography to the abstract, and I like it! I really like the first three (#11, 12 & 13).


----------



## dxqcanada

dpalasini said:


> These are great shots, but I wouldnt mind seeing them with some more "natural" looking post-processing.


 
I do not normally like over PP ... but in this case the particular usage of PP to take the image into a more "artistic" zone does work well.
It is kind of like a painter using a photograph as a canvas.

I especially like the "fire lily" (I think is it a lily).


----------



## Frequency

BlackSheep said:


> I believe that you have officially crossed over (at least in this thread) from straight photography to the abstract, and I like it! I really like the first three (#11, 12 & 13).



Hahaha... thank you Blacksheep


----------



## Frequency

dxqcanada said:


> dpalasini said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are great shots, but I wouldnt mind seeing them with some more "natural" looking post-processing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not normally like over PP ... but in this case the particular usage of PP to take the image into a more "artistic" zone does work well.
> It is kind of like a painter using a photograph as a canvas.
> 
> I especially like the "fire lily" (I think is it a lily).
Click to expand...


Thank you dxq, very much...yes you are right; it is lily


----------



## Frequency

*Some more images, please...
*
*16*







*17*






*18*






*19*






*20*






*Regards*


----------



## BlackSheep

I like your more abstract photos (I think photos 11-14 or so) better than this last batch, but I'm not sure if it's because of the frames you put on these ones. I do like the colours of #17 regardless, though!


----------



## Frequency

Thank you black sheep for your regular visit and comments 

More blooming this way...


----------



## Marc-Etienne

I was starting to wonder how colorful India's flowers were. Then I realized it was PP. Different, but very interesting. My only point (might be my screen), would be that some of them are a little dark (4-6-7-14-15). Nice to see flowers done differently!


----------



## mishele

#11 wow....color is wonderful...keep them coming!! It looks like you are having a ton of fun!!!


----------



## Frequency

Marc-Etienne said:


> I was starting to wonder how colorful India's flowers were. Then I realized it was PP. Different, but very interesting. My only point (might be my screen), would be that some of them are a little dark (4-6-7-14-15). Nice to see flowers done differently!


 Thank you Marc... my processing is minimal.... brighten/ contrast/curve ......

Actually i like dark backgrounds in floral images 

I am  so happy that you found some of them interesting 

Please pay more visit here

Regards


----------



## Frequency

mishele said:


> #11 wow....color is wonderful...keep them coming!! It looks like you are having a ton of fun!!!


 
Thank you Mishele for your regular visit and constant encouraging

Regards


----------



## Vespa

Would love to see some in black & white? You are the hardest working person on this forum, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mecal

I actually like the newer stuff.
The first parts seem too over saturated to me - but the pictures are good.  What lens are you using?  The background blur seems very nice.


----------



## RyanBlough

I really like number 4


----------



## Frequency

Vespa said:


> Would love to see some in black & white? You are the hardest working person on this forum, keep up the good work.


 

Thank you Vespa; i am humbled like anything:blushing: and stay obliged 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

Mecal said:


> I actually like the newer stuff.
> The first parts seem too over saturated to me - but the pictures are good.  What lens are you using?  The background blur seems very nice.



Thank you Mecal 
I am using Canon 18-55 IS(kit) and 55-250 EFS


----------



## Frequency

RyanBlough said:


> I really like number 4



Thank you Ryan, Very much


----------



## Frequency

*Some more ..*

*21*







*22*






*23*






*24*






*25*






*Regards*


----------



## Mecal

That last one is a very cool-looking flower!


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Mecal

Regards


----------



## Frequency

Adding  more 

*#26

*




*#27

*



*#28

*



*#29

*



*#30

*




_*Please Nurture with your comments*_


----------



## Frequency

Few more.....

*#31*







*#32*







*#33*







*#34*







*#35*





*C&C as always please*


----------



## timputtick

4's the best for me


----------



## greenjeans

Great shots and I really like the dark backgrounds, also.


----------



## Cpi2011

Wow very lovely set of photographs. I am so wonder after visit your collection really excellent lighting and beautiful flowers photo. Thanks a lot for sharing !!


----------



## Dagwood56

I enjoyed these. Many are realistic, artistic and a bit abstract all at the same time. When I photograph flowers I also like them against a black background because it sets them off so nicely. Gorgeous set. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frequency

timputtick said:


> 4's the best for me



Thank you Timputtick


----------



## Frequency

greenjeans said:


> Great shots and I really like the dark backgrounds, also.



Thank you Greenjeans


----------



## Frequency

Cpi2011 said:


> Wow very lovely set of photographs. I am so wonder after visit your collection really excellent lighting and beautiful flowers photo. Thanks a lot for sharing !!



Thank you Cpi, for your kind words


----------



## Frequency

Dagwood56 said:


> I enjoyed these. Many are realistic, artistic and a bit abstract all at the same time. When I photograph flowers I also like them against a black background because it sets them off so nicely. Gorgeous set. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you Dagwood very much


----------



## jake337

#17 has win written all over it!

I love the tones of color in it and how the gradually fade to black at the edges.  My only nitpick would be the small flower in the top left corner and the right top and bottom corners have are a bit lighter than the rest.

It should be hanging on your wall or someone elses!


----------



## Frequency

jake337 said:


> #17 has win written all over it!
> 
> I love the tones of color in it and how the gradually fade to black at the edges.  My only nitpick would be the small flower in the top left corner and the right top and bottom corners have are a bit lighter than the rest.
> 
> It should be hanging on your wall or someone elses!



Thank you Jake for your kind words


----------



## Frequency

*Nature Continues Her Magic...and I stand Seduced.....

#36

*




*
#37

*




*#38

*




*#39

*




*#40

*



_*Your Views and criticisms are the Manure For this Garden 

Regards *_


----------



## Frequency

*#41
*

*
#42*





*
#43
*



*
#44
*




*
#45
*



_*Your C&C please   *_


----------



## Frequency

*#46

*



*#47
*







*
#48

*




*
#49

*




*#50

*



Please tell something 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

*51

*






[/url][/img]
Regards


----------



## Radical

colors wow!!


----------



## Frequency

Thank you very much Rad


----------



## baturn

Wow! Thanks for all these. Very inspiring. I need to get out to a public garden and give it a try.


----------



## Stevepwns

I definitely like the deeper colors.  I find them soothing to look at.  Your composition is well balanced.  You surely know how to shoot flowers and present them well.


----------



## Frequency

baturn said:


> Wow! Thanks for all these. Very inspiring. I need to get out to a public garden and give it a try.



Thank you very much Brian; wishing you all the Best


----------



## Frequency

Stevepwns said:


> I definitely like the deeper colors.  I find them soothing to look at.  Your composition is well balanced.  You surely know how to shoot flowers and present them well.


Thank you so much Steve for the inspiration for more works


----------



## Photosensitive

Mother Earth smiles thus:




Regards


----------



## tirediron

While I don't think anyone will complain too much about your "threadjacking" a 2 1/2 year old thread, you'll likely get a much better response if you start your own.


----------



## Photosensitive

Thank you very much sir; only for flowers, i will use this thread; for others i will post fresh every time


----------



## Donde

Very nice exposures.


----------



## Photosensitive

Donde, thank you very much


----------



## Photosensitive

*Angel.53



*


----------



## Photosensitive

*Angel.54



*


----------



## Photosensitive

*Angel:55




Regards *


----------



## Photosensitive

*Angel.56


*


----------



## Photosensitive

_*Angel.57





Regards *_


----------



## Photosensitive

*Angel.58




*
*Regards *


----------



## Photosensitive

*Angel.59





Regards *


----------



## Photosensitive

_*Angel.60



*_


----------



## Photosensitive

*Angel.61





Regards *


----------



## Photosensitive

*Angel.62





Regards *


----------

